# “Poet’s Choice” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 25, 2020)

Landslide! And deservedly so. Kindly grab some virtual confetti, and some real champagne,  and join us in congratulating our winner, *Gumby* for her outstanding entry, *Marooned*.

In addition to receiving this month’s Laureate, Gumby has the coveted honor of selecting our next prompt.


Way to go, Sis! You absolutely nailed a very complex topic which certainly was no walk in the park to tackle. I’m elated that so many others agreed with me and voted for your piece as I did. Hit home hard for me. Bravo! 

*
Reminder: Next month is a “regular” month so entrants must post their entries themselves.*


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 26, 2020)

miss gumby you are and always have been WF's Pride- Congrats for having a nimble poetic mind-


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you, both! 

That was inspired by my time taking care of my mom. She suffered with dementia, which means we really lost her long before her body died. I know many of us have gone through this with elderly parents. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 26, 2020)

It truly is a beautiful poem. It had my vote


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you, Darren!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2020)

Congratulations, Dear Gumby... I have always been a fan of your insightful poetry that seems to pour from your heart... the honesty in this poem is heartbreaking and I can only imagine how difficult this poem was to write...

I was my husband's caregiver until he passed away and each day I grieved over yet another part of him I had lost... I vividly remember the day he could no longer button his shirt, and I went that day and bought him some pull on shirts....anyway... "Marooned" is beautifully written, painful emotions elegantly expressed... you are a true poet... love you bunches, and thank you so much for sharing such an intimate poem...


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 26, 2020)

Good job, Gumby - very relatable.


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 26, 2020)

A beautiful poem that comes at the horror of dementia from an unusually positive perspective. Imagining the alien world of a dementia sufferer without measuring the condition by 'normal' expectations somehow restores the dignity that is traditionally lost. An empathetic and insightful poem that has a power to shift the thinking of a reader. 

Great work Gumby! You got my vote.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 27, 2020)

Congratulations, Gumby.  It's an enjoyable poem and worthy winner.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Oct 2, 2020)

My first impression reading the poem, I thought you were mad at somebody you’ve dated for years. Boy was I wrong, upon seeing your inspiration, now the poem talks differently, than my original thought process entailed. 

Well done, Gumby, well done. [emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you all! Much appreciated.


----------

